# Producing a larger quantity of donuts



## doughnutlover (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi!! 

My partner and I have recently started a donut company. Over the past few months we have been perfecting our recipes at home. Starting in April we will be selling our yeast raised doughnuts at local farmer and flea markets. We will be able to bake from a commercial kitchen space. Also we have a 16x16 counter top fryer. We intended on bringing at least 1,000 donuts to our events.

Our question: 
What is the process of producing a large quantity of yeast donuts?

For example do you mix enough dough for 1,000 doughnuts at one time. Or mix smaller amounts of dough and stagger them based on time. 

Thanks!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I would mix a large amt of dough, cover, and pop into the fridge.

Remove only what you need for your par (1000)...leave the rest in the tub (lay cling film directly onto the remaining dough so it does not dry out) and pop tub back into fridge until you need more product.

Naturally cold dough will take longer to rise so you will have to learn to be patient.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Forgot to welcome you onboard @Doughnutlover .....

Welcome to the ranks and good luck with your new venture.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## doughnutlover (Feb 5, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> I would mix a large amt of dough, cover, and pop into the fridge.
> Remove only what you need for your par (1000)...leave the rest in the tub (lay cling film directly onto the remaining dough so it does not dry out) and pop tub back into fridge until you need more product.
> 
> Naturally cold dough will take longer to rise so you will have to learn to be patient.
> ...


Thank you so much Mimi! Your information is very helpful. What do you think about letting the dough rise then cutting the doughnuts out and popping those in the fridge instead?


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

A good procedure is also to make them up and freeze them before proofing.

Make a colder dough, do your first rise, cut out. Blast freeze, or just place in the freezer.

Pull out the night before, proof and fry.

You may have to play with the technique using your equipment and formula, but with some tweaking it should be fine.

carltonb


----------

